# Unitreff Freitag 7.1.05



## Pandur (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich wolte nur fragen, ob der Freitagstreff morgen stattfindet. 
Und wenn ja, dann wieviel Uhr? Ist 14 Uhr korrekt? (zumindest für die nächsten Wochen)


----------



## Moose (7. Januar 2005)

Offiziell findet er nicht statt: es sind doch Ferien. Das HSSP Programm startet erst am 10.01. wieder.

Gruesse,
Moose aus der Ferne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (7. Januar 2005)

Hättest du früher geschrieben, wäre ich noch vorbeigekommen...


----------



## Pandur (9. Januar 2005)

Na ja, ich bin halt nicht von der schnellsten Sorte...
Aber so konnte ich die Zeit nutzen um noch ein paar Sachen in Saarbrücken zu erledigen. Obwohl ich auch gerne herumgefahren wäre. 
Nun ja, wir sehen uns ja noch. Früher oder Später.


----------



## Limit83 (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Jetzt am Freitag, 14.01.05, hoffe ich auf rege Beteiligung! Besonders diejenigen, die eine Mail erhalten haben, sollen es ja nicht wagen zu fehlen!   
LG Limit!


----------



## Wiseman (12. Januar 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Jetzt am Freitag, 14.01.05, hoffe ich auf rege Beteiligung! Besonders diejenigen, die eine Mail erhalten haben, sollen es ja nicht wagen zu fehlen!
> LG Limit!


*sigh*


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Januar 2005)

Ich werde da sein, ich hoffe ihr fahrt der Jaherzeit und meinem damit verbundenen Körpergewicht angepasst 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (13. Januar 2005)

Werde zumindest zum Fototermin kommen, wie es aussieht habe ich mich gestern erkältet. Fühle mich echt nicht gut. Sollte es aber nur ein kurzfristiges Wetterfühlen sein. werde ich wohl morgen mal wieder ne Runde mit euch drehen. Kann den Einheimischen ja nicht alleine als Bremser antreten lassen


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Januar 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Kann den Einheimischen ja nicht alleine als Bremser antreten lassen



Trommler 

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (13. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Trommler
> 
> Grüße




 

wirst ja sehen


----------



## snoopy-bike (13. Januar 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> wirst ja sehen





Keine Trommler!!

Schlagzeuger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Hoffentlich krieg ich mein Bike bis morgen fertig!!!!!!!! wird bestimmt witzig!
Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (13. Januar 2005)

Ohje Leute es ist durchaus möglich, dass ich morgen nicht kommen kann - aktuelle Körpertemperatur = 38,5°C 
Es ist echt zum :kotz: sobald ich etwas Motivation aufgebaut habe... 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (13. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje Leute es ist durchaus möglich, dass ich morgen nicht kommen kann - aktuelle Körpertemperatur = 38,5°C
> Es ist echt zum :kotz: sobald ich etwas Motivation aufgebaut habe...
> 
> Grüße.


  
Du kommst!!! Oder wir kommen zu dir!   
Nein, gute Besserung auf jeden Fall! Mach, das du wieder fit wirst!

@007ike: Das Wort mit F... hätte nicht sein müssen, das lieste doch jeder hier...


----------



## 007ike (14. Januar 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kommst!!! Oder wir kommen zu dir!
> Nein, gute Besserung auf jeden Fall! Mach, das du wieder fit wirst!
> 
> @007ike: Das Wort mit F... hätte nicht sein müssen, das lieste doch jeder hier...



Ups ups ups


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Januar 2005)

Wie befürchtet wird das heute nix mit mir, Fieber ist zwar weg aber ich fühle mich wie vom Zug überrollt. SORRY 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (14. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie befürchtet wird das heute nix mit mir, Fieber ist zwar weg aber ich fühle mich wie vom Zug überrollt. SORRY
> 
> Grüße.


Schade!      Wünsch dir aber gute Besserung! Wird wieder!


----------



## leeqwar (14. Januar 2005)

ok,
gute besserung schonmal einheimischer !

alternativen: 
1) wir fahren heute zum einheimischen
2) am sonntag
3) nächste woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (14. Januar 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ok,
> gute besserung schonmal einheimischer !
> 
> alternativen:
> ...


Also wenn heute - außer dem Einheimischen -  alle kommen. Stimmen wir einfach ab bzw. entscheiden spontan.


----------



## 007ike (14. Januar 2005)

Sonntag!

Kann nämlich auch nicht!!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Januar 2005)

Ich bin auch für Sonntag, was sollen denn meine Nachbarn denken, wenn dauernd soviele Männer in Strumpfhosen vor meine Wohnung rumlungern 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (14. Januar 2005)

ok, aber nicht so früh am sonntag.   

bis nachher dann.


----------



## Limit83 (14. Januar 2005)

Hoffentlich klappt das bei mir am Sonntag...  

add: bis nachher!


----------



## Pandur (14. Januar 2005)

ja, Sonntag klingt gut.


----------



## Limit83 (14. Januar 2005)

Schöne Tour heute! Die Gruppe war auch gut zusammengesetzt! Nur dieser verdammt unnötige Sturz am Schluss!       Es regt mich immernoch auf! Nochmals ein riesen Sorry an unsere weibliche Begleiterin!!!    Tut mir leid! 
Selbst die neuen Teile, die zu Hause auf mich warteten konnten nur ein kurzes    auf mein Gesicht zaubern...


----------



## Pandur (15. Januar 2005)

gibt es schon Treffpunkt(e) und Uhrzeit(en) für eine kleine Tour morgen?


----------



## leeqwar (15. Januar 2005)

achtung !

der einheimisch ist wieder fit.
gleiche idee, neuer termin: sonntag, 14 h, halle 6 an der uni


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Januar 2005)

Fit ist nun aber wirklich übertrieben 
Ich werde da sein.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (15. Januar 2005)

Ich versuchs! Mit Bike,, geh ich von aus...


----------



## kaete (15. Januar 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Tour heute! Die Gruppe war auch gut zusammengesetzt! Nur dieser verdammt unnötige Sturz am Schluss!       Es regt mich immernoch auf! Nochmals ein riesen Sorry an unsere weibliche Begleiterin!!!    Tut mir leid!
> Selbst die neuen Teile, die zu Hause auf mich warteten konnten nur ein kurzes    auf mein Gesicht zaubern...


Nicht ärgern, ist ja nochmal recht glimpflich ausgegangen    Bin mit ein paar blauen Flecken und einer Schürfwunde am Ellenbogen davon gekommen. Hoffe bei Dir soweit auch wieder alles ok.

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (16. Januar 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ärgern, ist ja nochmal recht glimpflich ausgegangen    Bin mit ein paar blauen Flecken und einer Schürfwunde am Ellenbogen davon gekommen. Hoffe bei Dir soweit auch wieder alles ok.
> 
> Grüße


Bei mir ist alles in Ordnung. Das Schlimme war weniger der Sturz, sondern viel mehr die Situation...


----------



## Limit83 (21. Januar 2005)

So Leute! Der Sonnengott ist uns gnädig    und heute gehts wieder rund. Also lasst euch um 14 Uhr an der Uni blicken!


----------



## Limit83 (21. Januar 2005)

Langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl ich führe hier nur Selbstgespräche...    Was ist los mit euch? Der Januar ist fast vorbei! Also auf und die Wintermüdigkeit aus den Gliedern schütteln. Wenn ihr sie nicht aus den Beinen bekommt, dann doch wenigstens aus den Fingern. Und nächste Woche will ich euch mal wieder beim HSSP sehen! Waren heute zu fünft/viert und haben über 2 Std eine landschaftliche schöne (  ) GA Tour gemacht. Auch Neulinge kommen wieder, also sind die Touren gar nicht so schlecht und vor allem nicht zu schnell. Oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Januar 2005)

Keine Panik, nächte Woche komm ich auch wieder, heute ging es bei mir  einfach nicht. Ich kann mich an letztes Jahr erinnern, da waren wir um diese Jahreszeit oft nur zu dritt, wenn überhaupt - ok, ich war alleine oft zu fünft ... aber das ist ja schon (fast) normal  

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (21. Januar 2005)

Fand die Tour heute echt gut, das Tempo auch   
.... hoffe, habe euch Jungs nicht zu sehr gebremst   

Gruß kaete


----------



## Moose (22. Januar 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Fand die Tour heute echt gut, das Tempo auch
> .... hoffe, habe euch Jungs nicht zu sehr gebremst
> 
> Gruß kaete


Brems die mal ruhig, sonst werden die noch zu schnell!
Ich muss jedenfalls einen Haufen Training nachholen, wenn ich wiederkomme. Langlaufen macht zwar auch muede Beine, aber es ist was gaaaaanz anderes.
Meine Kurven-Technik versuche ich mit dem Snow-Scooter zu verbessern. Ist schon was, so mit 80km/h den Berg hoch ... 

Komme Anfang Mærz wieder (also vier Wochen frueher als geplant - die vier Wochen werde ich nur GA trainieren!!!)

Liebe Gruesse,
Moose.


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Januar 2005)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Brems die mal ruhig, sonst werden die noch zu schnell!
> Ich muss jedenfalls einen Haufen Training nachholen, wenn ich wiederkomme. Langlaufen macht zwar auch muede Beine, aber es ist was gaaaaanz anderes.
> Meine Kurven-Technik versuche ich mit dem Snow-Scooter zu verbessern. Ist schon was, so mit 80km/h den Berg hoch ...
> 
> ...



   Moose kommt bald wieder  die einzige Frau die mich zu körperlichen Höchstleistungen motivieren kann  

Hach ich freu mich schon!!! 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (22. Januar 2005)

@kaete: Du bremst uns keinesfalls! Muss dir mal ein riesen Kompliment machen, dass du so gut mithälst! Vor allem, dass du wieder kommst.   

    moose kommt zurück


----------



## snoopy-bike (22. Januar 2005)

Und das Team ist komplett....





....goldig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

@kaete: he Tiefstapler, Gabelstapler und was auch immer!
Wenn ich mit so einem Amboss so schnell fahren könnte würde ich mir um Platzierungen keine Sorgen mehr machen!!!!!!    
................und dann auch noch mit Turnschuhen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiseman (23. Januar 2005)

Moose kommt wieder, noch 50 mal schlafen, dann ist sie wieder da   eigentlich rechtzeitig für die CTF in Bischmisheim am 13. März, oder?

@Kaete: Wie ich es dir gesagt habe, Du bist fit.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## kaete (23. Januar 2005)

Uiii!! *kaete ja ganz rot werd bei so viel Lob*    

@Snoop: Hmm, ja ich weiß, dass da wohl noch die ein oder andere Investition auf mich wartet. 
Genieße im Moment noch den Materialbonus   
Klick-Pedale werden wohl die nächste Anschaffung sein; hoffe ihr könnt mir vorher noch ein paar Tips geben, auf was ich achten soll.

Grüße


----------



## Moose (23. Januar 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Uiii!! *kaete ja ganz rot werd bei so viel Lob*
> 
> @Snoop: Hmm, ja ich weiß, dass da wohl noch die ein oder andere Investition auf mich wartet.
> Genieße im Moment noch den Materialbonus
> ...



Darf ich mal was fragen?
Kenn ich Dich vom Schwimmen??

 

Wenn nicht, dann habe ich trotzdem einen Tip: die Shimano LX Clickies mit Plastik Plattform sind nicht so teuer und gut fuer EInsteiger.


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo Kaete
Shimano P-DM324 sind auch nicht schlecht.Kosten um die 30 euro.
Auf der einen Seite Bärentatzen und auf der anderen Clickies.
Wen man im Gelände nicht ganz sicher ist dreht man auf bärentatzen und fühlt sich gleich wohler.
Mir hat´s beim Umstieg sehr geholfen. Fahre allerdings mittlerweile P-DM 520 komplett Clickies.Preis etwa wie die anderen.
trau dich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (23. Januar 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Uiii!! *kaete ja ganz rot werd bei so viel Lob*
> 
> @Snoop: Hmm, ja ich weiß, dass da wohl noch die ein oder andere Investition auf mich wartet.
> Genieße im Moment noch den Materialbonus
> ...


Hab da schonmal was für dich gefunden!  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9777649&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Januar 2005)

Danke Limit - jetzt bin ich blind!! 

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (23. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Limit - jetzt bin ich blind!!
> 
> Grüße


Das war die Revanche, wegen dir bin ich taub!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Januar 2005)

Schnie Schna Schnappie... 

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (23. Januar 2005)

@zeitweiser und Moose: danke schon mal für Eure Tips. Werde mich mal umschauen. 
@ Limit: gäääälb! ist ja nett, dass Du Dich so um meine Sicherheit sorgst   



			
				Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mal was fragen?
> Kenn ich Dich vom Schwimmen??


Moose, klar kennen wir uns  
... allerdings nicht vom Schwimmen, sondern vom Inline-Hockey in Homburg und von der Uni/Sportmedizin. Finds gut, dass Du Dich so entschieden hast und bald wieder im Lande bist   

Gruß 
kaete


----------



## Moose (24. Januar 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> @zeitweiser und Moose: danke schon mal für Eure Tips. Werde mich mal umschauen.
> @ Limit: gäääälb! ist ja nett, dass Du Dich so um meine Sicherheit sorgst
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar!!!
Warum dann kaethe??
Da muss ich ja jetzt aufpassen, was ich ueber die Sportmedizin schreibe ... .
Schoen, dass Du auch beim MTB dabei bist


----------



## Limit83 (24. Januar 2005)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar!!!
> Warum dann kaethe??
> Da muss ich ja jetzt aufpassen, was ich ueber die Sportmedizin schreibe ... .
> Schoen, dass Du auch beim MTB dabei bist


Und dabei schlägt sie sich auch noch richtig gut!    Die Sportmediziner haben da wohl so ihre Tricks...


----------



## kaete (24. Januar 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sportmediziner haben da wohl so ihre Tricks...


   Pssst! Top secret    



			
				Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich ja jetzt aufpassen, was ich ueber die Sportmedizin schreibe ... .


  

Warum kaete? Ist ein Spitzname, der irgendwann mal im bei einem Grundkurs im Pitztal entstanden ist.

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (27. Januar 2005)

Ich werde morgen nicht dabei sein! Ich könnte kotzen!


----------



## leeqwar (27. Januar 2005)

wer kommt denn morgen ? überhaupt jemand ? wetter is ja nüsch so doll gemeldet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (27. Januar 2005)

Wenns Wetter bescheiden ist verkneife ich mir den Auftritt morgen, ich spüre meine alten Knochen ohne hin nicht mehr 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (27. Januar 2005)

Hoffe mal Wiseman kommt. Eine Vertretung der Vertretung von Moose muss doch da sein, oder?


----------



## leeqwar (27. Januar 2005)

klären wir morgen hier gegen 13 h. 
zzt schneit's hier in sb, aber mal sehen was morgen von oben kommt.


----------



## leeqwar (28. Januar 2005)

also ich bin gegen 14 h auf jeden fall mal vor halle 6. hey, bei dem schnee bestimmt auch nicht alleine, oder ? alternativ könnten wir auch ne ga-schneeballschlacht machen oder welche aus dem juristen-cafe einseifen !?


----------



## scotty23 (28. Januar 2005)

He bei dem juristen einseifen will ich auch dabei sein ???
Ich sterbe bestimmt bei meinem Trainingszustand .....
aber was solls versuche da zu sein ...

ciao

scotty23


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

HALT ich zieh mich an und fahr los - bitte 5 Min. warten!!!!
Ich mach so schnell ich kann!!!

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (28. Januar 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> He bei dem juristen einseifen will ich auch dabei sein ???
> Ich sterbe bestimmt bei meinem Trainingszustand .....
> aber was solls versuche da zu sein ...
> 
> ...



coooool !


----------



## Limit83 (28. Januar 2005)

Da wär ich auch gern dabei! Schmeißt einen für mich mit!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

So bin wieder Zuhause, Kette hat soweit gehalten (danke @CrazyEddie für den Kettennieter). Bin dann Sicherheitshalber ab IGB mit dem Zug nach Kirkel, in dem mich dann 2 Jugendliche darauf aufmerksam machten, dass mein Bike auslaufen würde, worauf ich erwiederte, dass das Loch im Benzintank ja der Grund wäre warum ich mit dem Zug fahre. Letztendlich musste ich doch zugeben, dass es nur Tauwasser ist, da ein Mütterchen voller Panik schon den Schaffner zu Hilfe rufen wollte 

Schöne Tour!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (28. Januar 2005)

Hab gerade voller entsetzen einen Blick auf meinen TP geworfen. Morgen 2,5 und So 3h MTB! Wie soll ich das bei dem Wetter machen???????????


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

Wetter ist ideal zum biken, macht richtig Laune!!!

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (28. Januar 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade voller entsetzen einen Blick auf meinen TP geworfen. Morgen 2,5 und So 3h MTB! Wie soll ich das bei dem Wetter machen???????????



gestern 5 und heute 3 std. das geht schon


----------



## Limit83 (28. Januar 2005)

Angeber!


----------



## chris84 (28. Januar 2005)

> Wie soll ich das bei dem Wetter machen???????????


Was is das denn für ne Aussage?    
schaffst dus net nach so kurzer Zeit schon wieder heimzufahren?     
Ich kann mir kein geileres Wetter zum Biken vorstellen, bin diese Woche zum ersten mal im Leben täglich gefahren! 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

Geil ist das Wetter schon, aber das Material wird nicht gerade geschont!
Bilanz nach der heutigen Ausfahrt: Kette kaputt, Innenlager kaputt, großes Kettenblatt verzogen und mein Rahmen ist verm. auch durch 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (28. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Geil ist das Wetter schon, aber das Material wird nicht gerade geschont!
> Bilanz nach der heutigen Ausfahrt: Kette kaputt, Innenlager kaputt, großes Kettenblatt verzogen und mein Rahmen ist verm. auch durch
> 
> Grüße.


S*** aber hoffentlich nicht deiner neuer Rahmen, den man im Leichtbauthread auf der Waage sehen kann.    Erwischt!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

Nee zum Glück nicht, bin auch noch nicht ganz sicher, aber die Kettenstrebe von meinem heiss geliebten Nishiki sieht übelst aus 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (28. Januar 2005)

Der hat aber lang gehalten und du hast ja Ersatz zu Hause! So wie der Vorbesitzer das Rad auch maltretiert hat, wunderts mich, dass der überhaupt so lange gehalten hat!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat aber lang gehalten und du hast ja Ersatz zu Hause! So wie der Vorbesitzer das Rad auch maltretiert hat, wunderts mich, dass der überhaupt so lange gehalten hat!



Das Nishiki galt Jahrelang als unzerstörbar, sieht wohl so aus, als wären nun sein Tage gezählt...naja was solls war eh ne Schlampe 

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (28. Januar 2005)

@einheimischer: das versteh ich jetzt aber net so ganz   was is denn an dem Wetter so materialzermürbend?
Am Sonntag traf das schon eher zu, als wirklich überall Matsch pur war... aber im Moment isses doch schön trocken, und Schnee ist doch für den Antrieb nicht so tragisch... wie haste denn das Kettenblatt krumm bekommen?  Und was hast du mit dem Innenlager angestellt? 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

Dem Innenlager hat wohl die Salz-Schnee-Suppe den Gar ausgemacht.
Das Kettenblatt und die Kettenstrebe hat's bei einem Chainsuck wohl verursacht durch den vereisten Umwerfer gekostet, wollte gerade beschleunigen und hatte dementsprechend Druck auf'm Pedal als sich die Kette verklemmte 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (28. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Innenlager hat wohl die Salz-Schnee-Suppe den Gar ausgemacht.
> Das Kettenblatt und die Kettenstrebe hat's bei einem Chainsuck wohl verursacht durch den vereisten Umwerfer gekostet, wollte gerade beschleunigen und hatte dementsprechend Druck auf'm Pedal als sich die Kette verklemmte
> 
> Grüße.


Einfach zu viel Kraft!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

... eher zu wenig Gefühl


----------



## Limit83 (28. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... eher zu wenig Gefühl


Deshalb hat die Schlampe dich jetzt auch verlassen!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

Tja so ist das, du trittst ihnen einmal kräftig in den Hintern und weg sind sie 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (28. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja so ist das, du trittst ihnen einmal kräftig in den Hintern und weg sind sie
> 
> Grüße.


Aber dabei haben sie es meisten noch verdient!


----------



## chris84 (28. Januar 2005)

Und ich bin mir sicher, das war ein Shimano-Umwerfer, oder?  Und dann noch bestimmt einer mit Schelle unten, oder? Seit ich nämlich einen mit schelle oben hab is mir sowas net mehr passiert...
Was fürn Innenlager war denn das?

Ich würd sagen die Ursache liegt in einer ungünstigen Verkettung der Genannten Umstände   also zum falschen Zeitpunkt mit schlechtem Material zuviel Gefühllose Gewalt angewendet   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

American Classic Innenlager und XTR Umwerfer TS, war übrigens das 5. Isis Innelager innerhalb eines Jahres (die anderen waren FSA und Truvativ), das nächste wird wieder vierkant. Isis ist genau so ein moderner Müll wie Dualcontrol und Scheibenbremsen! :kotz:

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (28. Januar 2005)

Das ISIS absoluter Schrott ist hab ich auch schon festgestellt, ich selbst hab in kürzester Zeit 2 Lager zersägt, und ein Kumpel hatte auch nur ärger damit... ich bin dann gleich auf 04er XT umgestiegen, die is absolut problemlos!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

Ich verteh das auch nicht, in meinem Uralt Bike steckt ein Xt vierkant Lager, dass läuft jetzt schon seit 11 Jahren problemlos. Dann hatte ich ein XT Oktalink  Lager das hielt wenigstens fast 3 Jahre, aber die Isis Dinger sind echt eine Frechheit, ich hatte sogar mal ein bleischweres Truvativ Lager probiert, vergebens es wurde 3 Wochen alt. 
Die nächste Kurbel wird also entweder XT04 oder irgendeine mit Vierkantaufnahme. Wobei mich das mit dem Lochkreis bei der XT jetzt schon wieder nervt, typisch Schimano eben.

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Januar 2005)

Nachdem ich mal die Späne und Krate entfernt habe, hab ich ein Bild von der  schlimmsten Kerbe gemacht. Was meint ihr, weiterfahren oder an die Wand hängen?

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (28. Januar 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich mal die Späne und Krate entfernt habe, hab ich ein Bild von der  schlimmsten Kerbe gemacht. Was meint ihr, weiterfahren oder an die Wand hängen?
> 
> Grüße.


ach was, die hab ich ach in meiner kettenstrebe!


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Januar 2005)

Hmm, die sieht  in echt richtig übel aus, allerdings hat's vorm saubermachen ausgesehen wie ein Riss. Naja werds mal riskieren, ist ja eh bald nur noch Zweitrad 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (29. Januar 2005)

Jeder hat beim Wetter so seine Vorlieben. Das was da bei uns liegt, gehört nicht dazu!

Mensch Herr Einheimischer! Mach doch nicht alle kaputt! Und hör jetzt auf nachzudenken und nimm endlich die XT Kurbel. Und wer DC und Scheibenbremsen schlecht macht kann nur ISIS Lager fahren! So, jetzt hast dus mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Januar 2005)

Ok ok dass mit den Scheibenbremsen nehm ich zurück, es gibt auch gute 
Aber DC und ISIS Lager sind wirklich doof 

"Leider" hab ich noch ein ISIS Lager auf Reserve das ich kaputt fahren muss, aber ans neue kommt auf jeden Fall kein ISIS mehr 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (29. Januar 2005)

@Einheimischer: Fahr das Ding weiter bis es bricht. Meiner Meinung nach wird es noch eine Weile halten  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (29. Januar 2005)

weiterfahren ! das bringt dich auch dazu, deine bullen-sprint-kräfte zu minimieren und ga zu fahren...   

@chris84: materialverschleiss ist schon gross. meine coolstop hab ich gestern und heute einige male nachstellen müssen. und das schnee-salz gemisch im schaltwerk und an anderen stellen ist auch nicht ohne. aber ich glaube ich habe diesen winter etwa 1 kg fett an wichtigen teilen am rad verteilt, das dürfte helfen


----------



## chris84 (29. Januar 2005)

@Einheimischer: ach du sch...   wie kann man denn eine Kettenstrebe so zurichten? bei mir is ne dicke Packung klebeband drumrum...

@leequar: ich kann mich verschleißmäßig bis jetzt noch nicht beschweren, war die Woche verhältnismäßig viel unterwegs... Dank Scheibenbremse machts beim Belagverschleiß keinen Unterschied (der is bei matsch größer), Und die Kette bekommt nach jeder Tour warmes Wasser gegen eis und salz und wird dann wieder schön eingeölt... bei schlamm läuft sie nicht so gut wie im Moment... und sämtliche anderen Teile müssen natürlich gut fettverpackt sein (das sollte aber eigentlich das ganze Jahr über so sein...)

heute hatte ich lediglich ein bisschen huddel mitm Freilauf, in dem das Fett wohl ein bisschen steifer geworden ist bei -8°C... werd da aber gleich mal reingucken, weil ich das bisher noch nie hatte... Hat aber dem Fahrspaß heut morgen keinen Abbruch getan...

Waren von euch heut auch welche Unterwegs? die 3 die uns da nähe Riegelsberg im Wald begegnet sind kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor... Leider waren wir etwas in Eile und schon am Ende der Tour, mein Trainingskollege wollte um eins wieder zu hause sein... sonst hätt ich doch glatt mal angehalten...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## 007ike (29. Januar 2005)

War auch fahren. Hab aber nur 2 h durchgehalten und hatte dann wieder sooooooooo kalte Füße das echt nix mehr ging. Wie macht ihr das nur alle?????
Muß jedoch gestehen das das Fahren an sich, dank den geheimen Refífen Tipp vom Einheimischen, sehr gut ging. Mit der Sonne war das heute, bis auf die kalten Füße, super schön.

War dann noch auf der Cross WM. Ist das geil!! Dar war so der Bär los, echt, das war ein Feeling wie in Spa bei der F1!

Geil! Freue mich schon auf morgen!!!


----------



## Pandur (29. Januar 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Geil! Freue mich schon auf morgen!!!



Was ist morgen? Ist wieder eine Tour geplant? 
Ween ja, dann von welchen Treffpunkt aus und wieviel Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (30. Januar 2005)

Mhhhhhhhhhhh

Morgen wäre dann der ernste Teil der WM, die Damen und Herren Klasse.


----------



## Wiseman (30. Januar 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Waren von euch heut auch welche Unterwegs? die 3 die uns da nähe Riegelsberg im Wald begegnet sind kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor... Leider waren wir etwas in Eile und schon am Ende der Tour, mein Trainingskollege wollte um eins wieder zu hause sein... sonst hätt ich doch glatt mal angehalten...


Jepp. Das waren ckgalore, kaete und meinereiner der deinereiner mit Kollege getroffen haben.
Wir haben euch schon vorher gesehen, als ihr den Berg hochgefahren seid  Wir waren da auf dem parallelen Singletrail.

Eigentlich hatten wir ja vor uns mit der Truppe zu treffen, die Samstag um 11:00 ab Netzbachtal fährt, aber war da keiner oder keiner mehr 
Zugegeben, ich war wieder etwas spät dran ...

Grüße,
Wiseman

edit: Wer Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler findet, kann ja versuchen sie zu einem sinnvollen Wort zu enträtseln


----------



## LoR_1 (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Wise. 

Das ist gerade mal dumm gelaufen.
Wir waren gestern ausnahmsweise nicht fahren und promt kommt auch schon Besuch.

Ich bin jetzt nochmal regelmäßig hier im Forum und werd dir, solltet ihr nochmal vorhaben zum NBT Treffpunkt zu kommen, schreiben, ob das auch bei uns klar geht. 

Vielleicht sehn wir uns aber auch beim Hochschulsport. (Spätestens dann, wenn ihr wieder auf die "sospätdassauchdieLeutemitfahrenkönnendiebisum15:30UhrarbeitenmüssenZeit" umsteigt) 

Oder bei einer Haldentour... oder einer Tour auf den F in R.


----------



## chris84 (30. Januar 2005)

@Wiseman: das dachte ich mir doch schon fast   

Dass am Netzbachweihertreff keiner sein wird dachte ich mir schon, auch wegen der WM in St. Wendel. Wir sind so 10 vor 11 am Parkplatz vorbeigefahren, da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen... wir sind dann von dort aus Richtung der Bergehalde an der A623 gefahren... Und da wir beide uns net so wirklich in dem ganzen Gebiet auskennen sind wir da mehr oder weniger "rumgeirrt", haben die Halde aber sogar gefunden und sind rauf- und wieder runtergefahren...
Aufm Rückweg sind wir dann irgendwie kurz bevor wir an Neuhaus waren wieder zu weit runtergefahren... Dann waren wir plötzlich wieder am Netzbachweiher und sind dann von dort aus auf direktem Wege hoch nach Rgb... Allerdings haben wir den geilen Trail (Urwaldpfad) mitgenommen, der is ziemlich gut...
Wenn ihr da etwas mehr Plan von dem Wegenetz habt sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal des öfteren zusammen biken! mein Trainingskollege, der schon seit ewigkeiten in der anderen Richtung rumfährt will das Gebiet dort auch erobern   

Prinzipiell wär der Netzbachweihertreff gut geeignet, is aber leider für uns beide zu spät, dann kann man ja mit dem Rest des Tages nix mehr anfangen...
lässt sich der Termin net auf halb zehn oder wenigstens 10 vorverlegen?
dann wären wir möglicherweise regelmäßig dabei...

Hochschulsport würd ich auch gerne mitfahren, aber da ich noch kein Hochschüler bin und bis 16 Uhr arbeiten muss is das verdammt schlecht   

Gruß
Chris


----------

